# Barbwire fencing



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I was reading an article from Oklahoma State University that said barb wire can be used to keep goats in. Does any body use it? I was thinking that I would look into the barbless wire and off setting it with the barbwire. That would just be during the day. At night the would be in an area surrounded by goat fence. I would also be getting a LGD to keep predators out. Opinions?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think I would do it. Goats are so inquisitive, and if, heaven forbid, one get a leg or head stuck in there that would be horrific.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Danielle on this one. While tempting from the cost and ease of putting up aspect it would be nice; but I just don't trust it. I know somebody that has boers and well over 20 acres- he used 8 strands of hot wire which seemed to work.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

That was what I was thinking. My husband suggested putting barbless wire up and then putting 5 strands on electric fence a couple feet in front .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you could try a smaller area and see how they react. You want to be sure if they aren't familiar with hot wire, that you have a way to 'catch' them if they barrel through it. I had one wether who was going right through but wouldn't go back because he knew he'd get zapped again. He was butchered early before teaching everyone else


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We have electric fence in front of our welded wire fence now so they are trained to it. We are planning on moving so we will have to put up all new fencing and right now we are in an area that doesn't have problems with predators but were we are moving there are coyotes. I was thinking the perimeter fence (the barbwire) would be more visual so that animals on the outside might not try to get in. The inside electric fence would keep the goats and the dog in, especially if they saw another fence behind it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hate putting up fencing we moved here 1 yr ago and have spent too much fencing and have one more pen to go! It may or may not work. As for the barbwire keeping other animals out- nope not a prayer (your dog will be your best friend there!). Our coyotes go over or under field fence that is topped with barbed wire.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats nor coyote's seem to respect barbed wire. They just plow through it.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like I should skip adding more barbwire and use the money on making more strands of electric and two dogs instead of one.


----------

